# Bose Stock Audio System



## QuickNick7486 (Jul 29, 2005)

Has anyone fooled around with their audio systems yet? I for one would NEVER touch my stock sound of the BOSE since it's already a high performing system. Just wanted to know if anyone added additional or a totally new sound system.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

i don't think the bose system on the se-r is that great... if your ears are used to clear sound and clear bass i don't think the stock set up does a good job... i had the bose system from factory on my 04' and two months later i did a full stereo overhaul.. i don't think there is anything left from factory not even the cables that go to the tweeters..
i just don't think is enough..
even with two 12 inch JLs two amps and pioneers all around is enough.


----------

